# Starting a Lawn Mower Shop



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Taryl (Tim Gross) puts out a new video on his You Tube channel every week. This is his latest and it's about how to go about opening a lawn mower shop. I sure wish this had been around when the Bright Idea Fairy goosed me as I was bending over working on my first zero turn and said "You need to start a lawn mower shop". Sure would have saved me a whole lot of time, grieve, and $$$. I can't argue with a thing he says in this video, so if you've ever thought you might want to give a shot at opening your own shop, you'll get a lot of great information from this video from a guys that's been in the business a long time.....


----------

